
Thiomersal - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiomersal
======
calebm
It seems strange to say that "scientific consensus is that these fears are
unsubstantiated" (i.e. it's okay to inject Thiomersal into the body), when in
the same wikipedia article, it says: "Thiomersal is very toxic by inhalation,
ingestion, and in contact with skin (EC hazard symbol T+), with a danger of
cumulative effects."

Anyone else's BS detector going off over this?

~~~
rolph
yes exactly, now there is the thing about how wikipedia is set up for editing.
these articles have a process for editorilizations, or corrections, but i
havnt gotten into it too far.

there is a problem with ethyl mercury toxicity being compared to METHYL
mercury toxicity, which is extremely toxic. This creates modulation effect as
in oh its only ethyl mercury.

heres a paragraph from this link:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylmercury](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylmercury)

The toxicity of ethylmercury, for instance as it derives in vivo from
thimerosal, is not well studied, and for many years, studies of methylmercury
were used as a basis to predict the safety and estimate the risk of thimerosal
use.[citation needed] Methylmercury and ethylmercury distribute to all body
tissues, crossing the blood–brain barrier and the placental barrier, and
ethylmercury also moves freely throughout the body.[3] Risk assessment for
effects on the human nervous system have been made by extrapolating from dose-
response relationships for methylmercury.[4] Clifton has offered the estimate
that ethylmercury clears from blood with a half-life of seven to 10 days in
adult humans.[5]

However, preliminary direct evidence from a 2005 animal study, subsequently
summarised in an NIAID fact sheet on the use of thimerosal, suggested that
methylmercury is an inadequate reference compound for evaluating the
toxicology of ethylmercury, because the two compounds differ significantly in
the ratio of organic to inorganic mercury each produces in the brain, as well
as in their individual tissue distributions and clearance rates.[6][7][8][9]
Taken together, the researchers conclude from their monkey study of ADME for
inoculated thimerosal-derived ethylmercury and the stomach-administered
methylmercury that past and ongoing studies of methylmercury are unsuitable as
a basis for evaluating thimerosal toxicity, and that thimerosal risk
assessment "based on blood mercury measurements may not be valid" [emphasis
added].[10]

